# [2012] Marriott Grande Vista 3 bedroom Platinmum



## 1965 (Feb 13, 2012)

i have read on several threads, this is the (#1) Marriott Vacation club to own
for trading purposes only thru Interval/Marriott Trading Priority.

MArriott Grande Vista
Orlando,Fl
3 bedroom
Platinmu

If this is okay, can you pls tell me, what are the many
reasons, that many of you
believe this to be true

Thank you in advance!


----------



## GregT (Feb 13, 2012)

1965 said:


> i have read on several threads, this is the (#1) Marriott Vacation club to own
> for trading purposes only thru Interval/Marriott Trading Priority.
> 
> MArriott Grande Vista
> ...



I don't own one of these, but I would suspect its for the following reasons:

1) MFs are reasonable at approx 1250
2) Can lock off into 2BR and a Studio so 2 weeks of trades
3) Orlando does have TDIs greater than 130

However, if I was buying a pure trader (and was looking to lock it off), I'd buy a 3BR Grand Chateau because the lock-off is a 1BR.   I think you get a LOT more trade power for the 1BR than the Studio for the extra 300 in MFs. 

There aren't as many high TDI weeks in Vegas though, but I think still a great trader. 

I'm not a trader though, and would welcome the perspective of the experienced traders here on TUG. 

Best,

Greg


----------



## Bill4728 (Feb 13, 2012)

1965 said:


> i have read on several threads, this is the (#1) Marriott Vacation club to own
> for trading purposes only thru Interval/Marriott Trading Priority.
> 
> MArriott Grande Vista
> ...



I have not read anything like that. 

BUT let's talk about what make a good/great trader. 
First -*supply vs demand*  The demand for Orlando is very high but so is the supply. Therefore the wisdom here on TUG seems to be that Orlando is not  the best place to own for trading power. 

Second -*Unit size*  Three bd units would have a lot of demand in Orlando since it is a "big  family" destination but as Greg said to get the most of your unit most people would split their unit into a 2 bed and a studio  to get 2 deposits. Therefore unit size is just a 2 bed unit.

Third -*Brand-name TS trade power*  IMHO- As Marriott TS is second only to the Four Season in quality. a Marriott TS in Orlando would have high Trading power  but there are something like 6 Marriott branded TS in Orlando so that makes this less important. 

So IMHO I'd find it very hard to believe that a 3 bd unit at Grand Vista is the #1 TS in Marriott for trading power.


----------



## Bill4728 (Feb 13, 2012)

Bill4728 said:


> Third -*Brand-name TS trade power*  IMHO- As Marriott TS is second only to the Four Season in quality.



Before any one flames me for this statement, Just want to say there are many TS systems which are on par with Marriott. Disney, Hilton, Hyatt & Westin to name a few. but IMHO Four Seasons are the tops in quality.


----------



## BocaBoy (Feb 13, 2012)

GregT said:


> However, if I was buying a pure trader (and was looking to lock it off), I'd buy a 3BR Grand Chateau because the lock-off is a 1BR.   I think you get a LOT more trade power for the 1BR than the Studio for the extra 300 in MFs.



I agree and that is why we bought a 3BR EOY week at Grand Chateau.  We should have bought an annual week.  In addition to trading as a 2BR and a 1BR, your XYZs are a 2BR and a 1BR without having to negotiate an upgrade, which is not always successful.  So for our 3BR week, we normally get four weeks in units larger than studios even if we never trade up in size.


----------



## puckmanfl (Feb 13, 2012)

good evening....

let me give you my pre DC experience.  I own 2 GV 3 bed platinums...

in 2007 I wanted to go skiing Feb at Mountainside...

I simultaneously deposited my 3 bedroom GV and my 2 bedroom Koolina and requested FEb. Mountainside.  The GV and Koolina were both presidents week...

The 3 bedroom GV came thru first....  3 bedrooms at avg demand resorts often trump Hawaii in the II secret formula.  My guru told me this and she was right on , as I did a real time test to prove it!!!! For me the 3 bedroom GV is better than the 3 bedroom Grand Chateau because I live 60 minutes from the mouse house.  I am looking forward someday to my grand kids coming down to my 3 bedroom GV... Iused this as a great getawy for all 3 bar/bat mitzvah -parties...

from a pure logic / trader point.. GC would outrank GV...for the reasons greg mentioned...

Dioxide can chime in as a resident gv expert as well...


----------



## windje2000 (Feb 13, 2012)

> 3 bedrooms at avg demand resorts often trump Hawaii



+1

I too have a plat 3br GV LO and have pulled some awesome trades.  Keeping it intact as a 3 br adds to its trading power.


----------



## dioxide45 (Feb 13, 2012)

The good thing about a 3BR MGV week are the low buyin costs and rather low MF (for a Marriott 3BR unit). You get a 2BR and a studio out of locking it off and if you want to pull a real hard exchange, you can offer up the entire unit.

We only own a 2BR gold lock off and have had successful off season trades. But ours wouldn't come close to getting what a 3BR unit could pull.

The mention of the 3BR MGV units being so good is that they could see Marco Island weeks just sitting out on II when many 2BR units could not. That doesn't mean the 2BR units couldn't pull the weeks if a request was put in with one, but they had the trade power to get an instant exchange.

Personally I would still be leery buying any resale Marriott unit to try to get peak exchanges. The peak weeks are hard even for the best traders in the system. DC has really pulled a lot of that prime inventory out of II. If you are only wanting off/shoulder season, you would be just as well off with a platinum 2BR lockoff just about anywhere.


----------



## thinze3 (Feb 14, 2012)

MF's are what drive values of properties more than anything else.  You can buy garden view 2BR Marriotts in Hawaii for almost nothing now because of the high MF's.  Resorts of similar demand at ski locations and HHI have better resale value because they have lower MF's.

Grande Vista 3BR units do have relatively low MF's, and that is what makes it have some value.  Would Grande Chateau be a better unit to own and trade - probably so if you are willing to pay the $300 difference annually. Most 2BR premium units online at II cannot be snagged instantaneously with a studio, but can be snagged with a 1BR.  With that in mind, MGC would have a slight advantage over MGV.  As dioxide said above, you can usually get that same 2BR using a studio deposit by placing a search request.  It usually happens overnight (I recently did this exact thing).

Could you trade a MGV 3BR into a summer 2BR Hawaii or HHI unit virtually every year using a 3BR Grande Vista?  I would guess the answer is yes, because you would be in line ahead of most 2BR platinum deposits.  Could you name the exact location and exact date?  I would guess NO, not in a timely manner to arrange your travel.

One more thing - MGC was being offered AC's by II until just recently.  If the Vegas market picks up again, that may return.


----------



## 1965 (Feb 14, 2012)

Thinze:

Can you really get a two bedroom Marriott Waiohai Beach club
Garden View, for nothing,  because of incredible high Annual Dues
or
did I misread your post??


----------



## yumdrey (Feb 14, 2012)

1965 said:


> Thinze:
> 
> Can you really get a two bedroom Marriott Waiohai Beach club
> Garden View, for nothing,  because of incredible high Annual Dues
> ...



It's pure luck.
A few days ago, I could see two waiohai spring weeks with studio grande vista.
Check-in was late April, so they showed up about 3 months in advance from check-in which is quite enough time to purchase flights.
exchange is not guaranteed for a certain place for a certain week, so I would not purchase any resort just for better exchanges.
I own 3 bedroom platinum GV. If I was offered Grand chateau 3BR for the same price, I still would pick GV over GC because I can use florida club and it's much closer than vegas (should fly).


----------



## Bill4728 (Feb 14, 2012)

thinze3 said:


> MF's are what drive values of properties more than anything else.  You can buy garden view 2BR Marriotts in Hawaii for almost nothing now because of the high MF's.  Resorts of similar demand at ski locations and HHI have better resale value because they have lower MF's.


The garden views at some of the older Hawaii Marriott resorts are dirt cheap but at the newer resorts (like Waiohai Beach, Ko Olinda and the new towers at MOC) they still cost alot to buy.


----------



## GregT (Feb 14, 2012)

All,

I consider the attached file a little bit of a Rosetta Stone regarding II's trading power.   Although it is designed for trading Marriott points into other systems, I believe it helps us think about how II views the relative trade power of different deposits.

Per the attached, a 3BR in a TDI 140-150 is worth 6,000 points -- well more than the 4,500 needed to match against a 2BR in the same TDI.   There are 3BR Grande Vista Platinums that can be booked in a TDI 140-150 week. 

Additionally a 3BR in a TDI 115-135 is worth 5,000 points -- again more than needed to match against a prime 2BR deposit.  There are 3BR Grande Vista Golds that can be booked in a TDI 115-135 week.

This supports the real-world experience that Puck, WindJE and others have stated about the power of the 3BR Grande Vista deposit.  And why Puck's 3BR Grande Vista matched before his 2BR Waiohai when chasing Mountainside.

Orlando does have 140-150 TDI weeks, so it is conceivable to get that fully powered deposit.  Even locking off the Studio gets you 4,500 (for the 2BR) and 2,250 (for the Studio).   Thats a lot of trade power.

This doesn't provide any clarity around the relative desirability (or scarcity) of Orlando versus Las Vegas and hard to tell which would have more power in the inner workings of II.

But this is a reasonable surrogate, in my view.

Best,

Greg


----------



## MAINER4GOOD (Feb 15, 2012)

Greg, I am blown away by your response and your chart. Your post about Orlando having high TDI values had me going to the new II directory. I compared 2012 numbers to 2010 numbers, and Orlando's values have gone up in 90% of the weeks. Do you have any theories why the huge increase in numbers?

I own a 3BR lockoff unit at a resort that has 150 TDI values for many weeks. Should I tell the owners to deposit as a 3BR to maximize the trading power, or would they be better off to split it and get solid numbers for each unit?

Jim


----------



## thinze3 (Feb 15, 2012)

1965 said:


> Thinze:
> 
> Can you really get a two bedroom Marriott Waiohai Beach club
> Garden View, for nothing,  because of incredible high Annual Dues
> ...



"Almost nothing" is a relative term, especially to not-so-distant prices.
EOY 2BR's can be bought for under $4K and annual 2BR's at all resorts for well under $10K. 

An annual KoOlina 2BR just sold for under $6K
An annual KBC 2BR ocean view is listed right now for $7.5K.

Westin Princeville units are being given away and the resort is brand new. 

This is what I consider almost nothing and it's all because of high MF's.


----------



## GregT (Feb 15, 2012)

MAINER4GOOD said:


> Greg, I am blown away by your response and your chart. Your post about Orlando having high TDI values had me going to the new II directory. I compared 2012 numbers to 2010 numbers, and Orlando's values have gone up in 90% of the weeks. Do you have any theories why the huge increase in numbers?
> 
> I own a 3BR lockoff unit at a resort that has 150 TDI values for many weeks. Should I tell the owners to deposit as a 3BR to maximize the trading power, or would they be better off to split it and get solid numbers for each unit?
> 
> Jim



Jim,

It's a good observation -- about 2010 TDI's versus 2012 TDI's -- I noticed a similar change in TDI numbers for Hawii in the most recent II book.  I don't know if II simply updates their TDI numbers periodically (every 5 years?) but I definitely saw the impact.

It's an interesting question on what to do with your 3BR, and I hope other experienced traders comment.  If I had the 3BR and I was targeting a very tough trade (Hawaii or Hilton Head in summer, Frenchman's Cove in February), I'd use the full 3BR unit to give me the best chance to get that tough trade and accept the downtrade as the cost of admission.   If I was confident that I trading like for like, I'd lock it off and use the 2BR (which probably still has great trading power) for the primary trade and then keep the studio for an uptrade opportunity.

This is just my theory though, because I've done few Marriott trades, and always with a Studio because I use the 2BR side for my family travel. 

Good luck and I hope you make the most of your week (and I hope others chime in with their advice and perspective).

Best,

Greg


----------



## MAINER4GOOD (Feb 15, 2012)

The smaller side of the lock-off is a full 1BR/sleep 4. Would that make a difference for trading? any other thoughts from anyone?

Jim


----------



## Big Matt (Feb 15, 2012)

My guess is that a summer Surfwatch 3BR would be the highest/best trader in the Marriott system


----------



## SueDonJ (Feb 15, 2012)

Big Matt said:


> My guess is that a summer Surfwatch 3BR would be the highest/best trader in the Marriott system



It has a very high trade value, can pull most anything available, but in II it doesn't get you the most value of any deposits.  The reasons are that SW 3BR units (as well as the other Hilton Head Marriotts) are not lock-offs, and, there are very few 3BR deposits to II from owners at other resorts.

So while I can deposit it and pretty much be guaranteed that it'll go to the top of the list of requests for an exchange to any other high-demand property, II is more likely to match my 3BR Plat SW deposit to a 2BR unit elsewhere.  Same thing with high-demand seasons - a SW Plat 3BR will have enough exchange power to pull anything in any Plat season, but with relatively few deposits of those I'm more likely to be successful with exchanging if I open up the calendar to lesser-demand seasons.  (In the past II did not offer XYZ weeks to me to make up for such "downtrade" differences; since my last exchange I've learned enough about them to ask for one but there's no guarantee that they'll give one.)

So while 3BR Plat weeks at different resorts might have equal exchange power in II and be able to pull the same available exchanges, the non-lock-off is much more likely to be subjected to II's skim than the lock-off will be.  If trade power in II's system is the most important variable, the way the OP has presented it, the lock-off capabilities of Grande Vista and Grande Chateau 3BR's make them a better option than SW's 3BR.

{ETA}
OP, if you want to add a SW 3BR to your list of possibilities anyway, here's how the three annual MF's compare:
Grande Chateau - $1,635.54;
Grande Vista - $1,240.17; and,
SurfWatch - $1,208.09


----------



## Quilter (Feb 16, 2012)

GregT said:


> All,
> 
> I consider the attached file a little bit of a Rosetta Stone regarding II's trading power.   Although it is designed for trading Marriott points into other systems, I believe it helps us think about how II views the relative trade power of different deposits.
> 
> ...



Greg,

Thank you for the chart.   Not to take away from the current topic, but I would like to know if I'm right in how to interpret this.   I have an II request using a lock-off with 150 TDI (2,250)  to a 2-bedroom 110 TDI (3,000).   The request is using a 3/13 week for one in 4/13 so I'm early with the request.   Does this boost my request to a different level in the chart?

Thanks,
Suzzanne


----------



## drakave (Jun 12, 2012)

*more weeks*



BocaBoy said:


> I agree and that is why we bought a 3BR EOY week at Grand Chateau.  We should have bought an annual week.  In addition to trading as a 2BR and a 1BR, your XYZs are a 2BR and a 1BR without having to negotiate an upgrade, which is not always successful.  So for our 3BR week, we normally get four weeks in units larger than studios even if we never trade up in size.



im a little confused. I actually am in the process of buying a 3 br in Grand Chateau, how do you get 4 weeks from only i week (I know the lockoff allows 2 units which equates to 2 weeks).  thanks!


----------



## kds4 (Jun 12, 2012)

windje2000 said:


> +1
> 
> I too have a plat 3br GV LO and have pulled some awesome trades.  Keeping it intact as a 3 br adds to its trading power.



+2 - We own both an MGV 3BR Platinum and an MGV 3BR Gold (just to hedge our seasonal choices without necessarily having to exchange. However we bought our units pre-DC, so the inclusive annual fee that covers exchanges was not an option at the time of purchase. Alas, I digest). 

We have found both our MGV units to be outstanding traders both domestically and internationally, and have had no trouble pulling a 3BR exchange unit with just our Studio lock-off. 

MGV Trading Power ... Oh, Yeah!


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Jun 12, 2012)

drakave said:


> im a little confused. I actually am in the process of buying a 3 br in Grand Chateau, how do you get 4 weeks from only i week (I know the lockoff allows 2 units which equates to 2 weeks).  thanks!





That's easy;  Two times two equals four.

In other words;  Two weeks in the lockoff side, and two weeks in the two bedroom portion for a grand total of four weeks.

BUT, remember, you need to own TWO of the 3 Bedroom Villas to do this.  It looks like at the current time you only have one (which can equate into two weeks if you lock off).




.




.


----------



## chalee94 (Jun 12, 2012)

drakave said:


> im a little confused. I actually am in the process of buying a 3 br in Grand Chateau, how do you get 4 weeks from only i week (I know the lockoff allows 2 units which equates to 2 weeks).  thanks!



II will sometimes offer a bonus week if they want your deposit.  you usually need to deposit at least a 1BR to qualify for the bonus week...so you'd get bonus weeks for both the 1BR and 2BR deposits = 4 weeks.  (but you'd usually have to pay $299 + tax for a bonus week 2BR rather than just an exchange fee.)

edited to add: i forgot marriotts also have the XYZ trading option, which is similar to bonus weeks (ACs).


----------



## Quadmaniac (Jul 7, 2012)

*Food for thought*



GregT said:


> However, if I was buying a pure trader (and was looking to lock it off), I'd buy a 3BR Grand Chateau because the lock-off is a 1BR.   I think you get a LOT more trade power for the 1BR than the Studio for the extra 300 in MFs.





SueDonJ said:


> Grande Chateau - $1,635.54;
> Grande Vista - $1,240.17; and,
> SurfWatch - $1,208.09



If you are buying a MGC vs a MGV for the 1 br vs studio, with the MF of $1635.54 + $80 L/O fee = $1715.54 for a 2br and 1br

If that is the reasoning, would it not be better to buy 2 x Willow Ridge 2Br with $878 MF = $1756 for 2 x 2br which should get you better trading power than a 2br and 1 br ?

For a difference of $40, I would think the Willow Ridge would be a better deal in addition to the fact 2 x WR can probably be had for way less than a 3 BR MGC

That's just my observation if that is your final goal. My thoughts would be MGV or 2 x MWR


----------



## thickey (Jul 9, 2012)

For very tough trades though, the whole 3BR (not locked off) should give the trader plenty of trade power.  Something to consider if you want to get into Hawaii, etc. during prime time.


----------



## Quadmaniac (Jul 9, 2012)

thickey said:


> For very tough trades though, the whole 3BR (not locked off) should give the trader plenty of trade power.  Something to consider if you want to get into Hawaii, etc. during prime time.



i'm not sure if you even need a 3 br to get prime time as I've been able to trade into Hawaii at Christmas and spring break this past year using a non-marriott TS.


----------



## slum808 (Jul 9, 2012)

Quadmaniac said:


> i'm not sure if you even need a 3 br to get prime time as I've been able to trade into Hawaii at Christmas and spring break this past year using a non-marriott TS.



Could you clarify what size unit and what resort you were able to get with a non-Marriott? I haven't seen many larger sized rooms come available for Hawaii, at least not untill flex.


----------



## Quadmaniac (Jul 9, 2012)

slum808 said:


> Could you clarify what size unit and what resort you were able to get with a non-Marriott? I haven't seen many larger sized rooms come available for Hawaii, at least not untill flex.



1 br MOC Christmas, 1 br Westin Kaanapali Springbreak, both flex with my Fairmont Hot Springs


----------



## GrayFal (Jul 9, 2012)

yumdrey said:


> It's pure luck.
> A few days ago, I could see two waiohai spring weeks with studio grande vista.
> Check-in was late April, so they showed up about 3 months in advance from check-in which is quite enough time to purchase flights.
> exchange is not guaranteed for a certain place for a certain week, so I would not purchase any resort just for better exchanges.
> I own *3 bedroom platinum GV*. If I was offered Grand chateau 3BR for the same price, I still would pick GV over GC because I can use florida club and it's much closer than vegas (should fly).


And with FL Club 3BR MGV, you can get a 1BR + studio + studio at Ocean Pointe or BeachPlace - great deal.
Make sure your resale is part of the FL Club - not all units come with this benefit.


----------



## thickey (Jul 9, 2012)

GrayFal said:


> And with FL Club 3BR MGV, you can get a 1BR + studio + studio at Ocean Pointe or BeachPlace - great deal.
> Make sure your resale is part of the FL Club - not all units come with this benefit.



I am sorry... could you explain what this means?  I thought Florida Club meant you can reserve similar units at the other Marriotts in Florida.   Would a full 3BR equate to just a 1BR and 2 studio trades?  Doesn't sound like a great deal to me, but maybe I am not understanding.
Thanks.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Jul 9, 2012)

GrayFal said:


> And with FL Club 3BR MGV, you can get a 1BR + studio + studio at Ocean Pointe or BeachPlace - great deal.
> Make sure your resale is part of the FL Club - not all units come with this benefit.



I did not realize you could get 3 weeks with a 3BR via the FC. Does the same hold true with the Ocean Pointe 3BR when booking at MGV or BeachPlace? Good to know.


----------



## GrayFal (Jul 9, 2012)

thickey said:


> I am sorry... could you explain what this means?  I thought Florida Club meant you can reserve similar units at the other Marriotts in Florida.   Would a full 3BR equate to just a 1BR and 2 studio trades?  Doesn't sound like a great deal to me, but maybe I am not understanding.
> Thanks.


A 3BR grande vista locks off into a 2BR and a studio. If you use the FL Club, you can opt to take a 1BR & studio for your 2BR (all beach place units lock-off, there are no dedicated 2BR units and at Ocean Pointe, you are reserving non-oceanfront units which are also all 2BR lock-offs) plus your studio for another studio.



Saintsfanfl said:


> I did not realize you could get 3 weeks with a 3BR via the FC. Does the same hold true with the Ocean Pointe 3BR when booking at MGV or BeachPlace? Good to know.


 Not sure if it would work OP to GV since like for like would be 2BR dedicated unit to 2BR dedicated unit.
And BeachPlace only has 2BR L/Os, no 3BR units.


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Jul 9, 2012)

GrayFal said:


> A 3BR grande vista locks off into a 2BR and a studio. If you use the FL Club, you can opt to take a 1BR & studio for your 2BR (all beach place units lock-off, there are no dedicated 2BR units and at Ocean Pointe, you are reserving non-oceanfront units which are also all 2BR lock-offs) plus your studio for another studio.
> 
> Not sure if it would work OP to GV since like for like would be 2BR dedicated unit to 2BR dedicated unit.
> And BeachPlace only has 2BR L/Os, no 3BR units.







In the Florida Club, you can only trade LIKE FOR LIKE, and in the same season.

If you have a full 3 bedroom, you can trade for a full 3 Bedroom (Grande Vista, Ocean Pointe). 

If you lock it off, you can trade a 2 bedroom for a 2 Bedroom, or a studio for a studio 

Someone was talking about taking a 3 Bedroom and trading it for a 1 Bedroom and 2 studios.  Doesn't work that way at all.

Again, it has to be in the same season, and exactly like for like.

Hope this helps.




.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Jul 9, 2012)

GrayFal said:


> A 3BR grande vista locks off into a 2BR and a studio. If you use the FL Club, you can opt to take a 1BR & studio for your 2BR (all beach place units lock-off, there are no dedicated 2BR units and at Ocean Pointe, you are reserving non-oceanfront units which are also all 2BR lock-offs) plus your studio for another studio.
> 
> Not sure if it would work OP to GV since like for like would be 2BR dedicated unit to 2BR dedicated unit.
> And BeachPlace only has 2BR L/Os, no 3BR units.



Do you have a 3BR at MGV and have you done this? It looks like the Florida Club is already set and programmed on what you can book and what you can't. Locking off shouldn't change any of this so I am thinking you cannot lock off a 3BR MGV into a dedicated 2BR and then split it again into a 1BR and a studio. I don't have a 3BR at Grande Vista but I would be surprised if this was possible.

On second thought even if this were possible, it would be a double lock-off. You would have to lock off once to split 3BR into 2BR and Studio. Then you have to lock-off again to split 2BR into 1BR and Studio. You have to pay a lock-off fee as soon as you book a unit at home or through FC. All that said I don't think this is possible.


----------



## GrayFal (Jul 9, 2012)

Saintsfanfl said:


> Do you have a 3BR at MGV and have you done this? It looks like the Florida Club is already set and programmed on what you can book and what you can't. Locking off shouldn't change any of this so I am thinking you cannot lock off a 3BR MGV into a dedicated 2BR and then split it again into a 1BR and a studio. I don't have a 3BR at Grande Vista but I would be surprised if this was possible.
> 
> On second thought even if this were possible, it would be a double lock-off. You would have to lock off once to split 3BR into 2BR and Studio. Then you have to lock-off again to split 2BR into 1BR and Studio. You have to pay a lock-off fee as soon as you book a unit at home or through FC. All that said I don't think this is possible.


I do not own a 3BR but have a friend who does and has done this.
Took a 2BR BeachPlace and a studio Ocean Pointe for her Grande Vista 3BR thru FL Club.
At a later date, called back and locked off the 2BR BeachPlace to change the date. Had to pay a second lock-off fee.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 9, 2012)

GrayFal said:


> I do not own a 3BR but have a friend who does and has done this.
> Took a 2BR BeachPlace and a studio Ocean Pointe for her Grande Vista 3BR thru FL Club.
> At a later date, called back and locked off the 2BR BeachPlace to change the date. Had to pay a second lock-off fee.



This makes sense since a 3BR in the Florida Club is the equivalent to a 1BR, Studio and Studio given that those that don't own lock offs can use the other resorts to lock off.


----------



## Saintsfanfl (Jul 9, 2012)

GrayFal said:


> I do not own a 3BR but have a friend who does and has done this.
> Took a 2BR BeachPlace and a studio Ocean Pointe for her Grande Vista 3BR thru FL Club.
> At a later date, called back and locked off the 2BR BeachPlace to change the date. Had to pay a second lock-off fee.



That is interesting and does make sense with calling after the fact and paying a second fee.


----------



## GrayFal (Jul 9, 2012)

dioxide45 said:


> This makes sense since a 3BR in the Florida Club is the equivalent to a 1BR, Studio and Studio given that those that don't own lock offs can use the other resorts to lock off.


Yup  

I have always been successful with the FL Club using my 2BR MGV Platinum.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 10, 2012)

Saintsfanfl said:


> That is interesting and does make sense with calling after the fact and paying a second fee.



If one is an enrolled owner though, they would get that fee included with the annual DC fee.


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 10, 2012)

All this talk about 3BR Grande Vista units on the board lately has me wanting to buy one. Though I must step away from Ebay as we really don't need another week and definitely don't need another annual MF of over $1200. Plus it wouldn't be enrolled and we would have to pay the lock off fees in order to lock off.


----------



## GregT (Jul 10, 2012)

There has been a lot of discussion on the 3BR Grande Vista but does any have experience with the 3BR Imperial Palms?

It has the same MFs but doesn't lock off.   I've seen these given away on eBay (whereas GV still commands approx $4k for an annual). 

For someone who wouldn't lock it off and would always want the full 3br for max trading power, is this a comparable trader to GV?

Or does II discount Imperial Palms in its ratings?  I'm not in the market here, just curious.  Thx!

Best

Greg


----------



## dioxide45 (Jul 10, 2012)

GregT said:


> There has been a lot of discussion on the 3BR Grande Vista but does any have experience with the 3BR Imperial Palms?
> 
> It has the same MFs but doesn't lock off.   I've seen these given away on eBay (whereas GV still commands approx $4k for an annual).
> 
> ...



Greg, I would expect that the 3BR Imperial Palms would have the same trade power as a whole 3BR Grande Vista in II. While demand would probably be a little higher for Grande Vista exchanges, I am willing to bet that II assigns Imperial Palms the same trade power. Though I think the upfront cost of Grande Vista is worth it to have the lock off feature.


----------



## scoutings (Jan 24, 2022)

delete


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 24, 2022)

scoutings said:


> How do you actually do this in II? In other words, if you lock off, you get a 2b and a 1b. How do you make four weeks out of two units?


One of two ways. @BocaBoy may be referring to the II program Choose 2. Currently this promotion is suspended, but it used to allow you to exchange into a second unit for only an additional exchange fee. The additional units were very limited and inventory was only available by calling and talking to a rep at II who would check to a grid. Many years go, one could get the second unit into a Marriott but that ended a while ago and when Covid hit, II suspended the Choose 2 program all together.

The other way is based on obtaining an Accommodation Certificate for deposit. When we deposited each half of our 2BR MGV lock off this year, II gave us an AC for each half. We can use those to book additional units. Again, limited inventory mostly in places that are overbuilt with high supply and low demand times of the year. Generally Marriott units aren't available, but they pop up from time to time, mostly at the last minute.


----------



## scoutings (Jan 24, 2022)

dioxide45 said:


> One of two ways. @BocaBoy may be referring to the II program Choose 2. Currently this promotion is suspended, but it used to allow you to exchange into a second unit for only an additional exchange fee. The additional units were very limited and inventory was only available by calling and talking to a rep at II who would check to a grid. Many years go, one could get the second unit into a Marriott but that ended a while ago and when Covid hit, II suspended the Choose 2 program all together.
> 
> The other way is based on obtaining an Accommodation Certificate for deposit. When we deposited each half of our 2BR MGV lock off this year, II gave us an AC for each half. We can use those to book additional units. Again, limited inventory mostly in places that are overbuilt with high supply and low demand times of the year. Generally Marriott units aren't available, but they pop up from time to time, mostly at the last minute.


@TheTimeTraveler clarified they had two weeks, which I didn't see when they first said they got four weeks for their 3b MGC.

It turns out there was more to look out for (forward to?)!


----------



## dioxide45 (Jan 24, 2022)

scoutings said:


> @TheTimeTraveler clarified they had two weeks, which I didn't see when they first said they got four weeks for their 3b MGC.
> 
> It turns out there was more to look out for (forward to?)!


I think though that Boca was talking about just a single week ownership. Though that post is from 2012 and much of what applied then no longer applies now.


----------

